# Hitachi Router



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

What do you think about this router with both base.
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1375923922&pf_rd_i=915398

Or fixe base
Hitachi M12VC 2-1/4-Horsepower Variable-Speed Router: Amazon.ca: Tools & Building Supplies

Or do you find Bosh much superior.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Normand, the Hitachi M12VC is a clone of the Bosch 1617EVSPK and a nice router set. The plunge action is softer than the Bosch. The ideal situation is for you to get your hands on them and see which you prefer. Both are good choices but I prefer the Bosch.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Normand,

I just got the fixed base model delivered the other day. I have not had a chance to try it out but did turn it on to see how loud it was, they said it was quite compared to most other routers. I have to agree that it is a little quieter than my Bosch 1617EVS. I bought it as a backup router and to test it out. 

You can use Bosch collets with it and if you look for a collet you will find that they sell the same collet for both. It is interesting however that the Hitachi KM12VC has a square collet nut as opposed to the hex nut of the Bosch.

I do agree with Mike, I like Bosch products


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

I have the M12v2 and am not blown away by the first collet that came with it.
Tightened it up the other day, not thinking I was going crazy on it at all then as I removed the nut I was wondering why I didn't just need the spanner for the first turn then able to undo it by hand after that. The cutter was stuck in there and it was quite a job to get it out.
Seems that the collet sleeve part (not exactly sure that got a different name from the collet) has a groove and the nut has a bump, somehow the bump came out the groove.

Its quite possible it just me being cackhanded but its the first collet I've knackered so far.

Oh the height stop slipped out of its setting once as well, no big deal and an easy fix.

Hoping the Trend collet I've ordered will be better. 

The styling? 
Hmm... 
Well I have quite a few Hitachi tools and the new ones all look like a 15 year old popped some acid then got told to cross a powertool with a trainer, seriously WTF were Hitachi thinking when they designed the looks of their new tools? The sooner they go back to the standard green the better.

Edit, I've just realised that the router I bought is totally different from the one the original poster was looking at, nevermind, I've typed it out now and my comments still stand for the M12V2.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

thrinfo said:


> What do you think about this router with both base.
> Hitachi KM12VC 11 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4 -Inch and 1/2 -Inch Collets: Amazon.ca: Tools & Building Supplies
> 
> Or fixe base
> ...


Hi - I've had the Hitachi M12VC kit for several years and a few other routers now and it's still my favorite for most hand held applications. Quiet and powerful enough for most things I throw at it. That said, it would be my last choice for table mounting without a lift. The height adjustment on the fixed base requires that the motor be rotated which leads to cord management issues and power switch/speed contol issues. Nothing insurmountable but issues non the less. 
The plunge base, while height adjustment is adjusted strictly up and down, the plunge lock is spring loaded of the type that must be held off-lock to move the router. That means that you would need to hold the lock lever off lock while trying to accomplish your height adjustment. Also not an insurmountable issue but my philosophy is to avoid issues while in the shopping stage, rather than deal with them later. 
I believe a better budget choice would be a Craftsman model 27683, currently selling for about $100 in the US or the Bosch 1617 for a little under $200. Both can be adjusted fairly easily from either above or below the table. The Craftsman is a nice little router for the money but doesn't seem like it would be a candidate for a heirloom, one you would be able to hand off to your grandkids. The fit and finish isn't as nice as the Bosch but it is also about half the money. 
JMHO


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

I already have the Makita 3612BR and the other old model Makita D handel and I'm looking for adding another one one or two for table mount.
I'm still not sure between Hitachi vs Bosh, I know that I like Bosh.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Scott, here is the Hitachi M12VE... happy now?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Normand, I like Bosch too.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a M12VC and it is smooth and powerful. I haven't tried the Bosch. I have a M12V that I use in the table but the VC should work just fine in one.


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have a M12VC and it is smooth and powerful. I haven't tried the Bosch. I have a M12V that I use in the table but the VC should work just fine in one.


I think after all there a big diffence between the two model, the one you use is stronger, like most of us say's, there's a reason why there is a big price difference.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

thrinfo said:


> I think after all there a big diffence between the two model, the one you use is stronger, like most of us say's, there's a reason why there is a big price difference.


If you plan on using 3 to 3 1/2" bits a lot then I would say you need as much horsepower as you can get. If not, the M12VC should be enough. I like using a bigger tool because it doesn't have to work as hard to get a job done and I like to think that that leads to longer tool life. The M12VC is nicer to handle out of the table than the big one.


----------

